# First Attempt at Casting....



## MKTacop (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been wanting to get into casting my own blanks. After doing a lot of research, I started collecting the supplies I'd need. I got the resin, hardener, a few colors of dye, and a couple of simple molds. These items have been sitting, silently mocking me for not using them for the past few months. They came in right before I moved from Alabama to Texas, and I've had lots of things that have been a higher priority.

A few weeks ago, I scored two paint pots for $50 off the "5 Miles" app. One is a Binks, the other I still haven't identified. Last weekend I started working on the Binks pot. It had apparently been sitting for quite a while, and every time I found and repaired a leak, another one would show itself. I finally got the new lid seal in yesterday and did a pressure test that it actually passed.




I made an insert for the pot that would keep the air from blasting the resin out of the mold, and allow me to lift molds in and out more easily.





Then I mixed up my first batch of resin, poured it into the mold, and put it in the pot to sit overnight. 

When I checked it this morning, I discovered that I apparently did not put enough hardener in the resin, or didn't get it mixed well enough. I had a chunky, gooey mess in the mold.....back to the drawing board tonight.


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 10, 2016)

You'll get it. As a guy explained to me, there is a learning curve with resin casting. I still don't have it down perfect. One thing I do, right or wrong is, put it in a shop oven a warming temp when curing. Really seems to help.


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 11, 2016)

Attempt #2 turned out significantly better. The small pieces of stirring stick on top were wedged into the mold to keep the pieces of wood from floating to the top of the resin. I'm hoping to get something nice turned out of these this weekend.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you using alumilite or poly resin?


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 11, 2016)

chanser123 said:


> Are you using alumilite or poly resin?


Poly Resin


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 11, 2016)

Watch for separation between your resin and wood blank. Poly resin likes to shrink a lot sometimes and you wont get good adhesion to the wood making your blank like a bomb ready to blow when turning it. 

I have tried PR several times for waste wood blanks and I have come to terms with the fact that for me, Alumilite is far more superior for this type of blank. I do however prefer PR for solid acrylic blanks.

Just my $.02

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 11, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> Watch for separation between your resin and wood blank. Poly resin likes to shrink a lot sometimes and you wont get good adhesion to the wood making your blank like a bomb ready to blow when turning it.
> 
> I have tried PR several times for waste wood blanks and I have come to terms with the fact that for me, Alumilite is far more superior for this type of blank. I do however prefer PR for solid acrylic blanks.
> 
> Just my $.02


Thank you very much for the information (and the warning). I want to use Alumilite next, but PR was what I bought first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree as well. You will want to try alumilite for casting worthless blanks. Lot of stories about blanks coming apart with poly so just be careful turning. Also, with alumilite, there is no second guessing your mixing ratio as it goes by weight equal parts of both part a and b.


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 11, 2016)

chanser123 said:


> I agree as well. You will want to try alumilite for casting worthless blanks. Lot of stories about blanks coming apart with poly so just be careful turning. Also, with alumilite, there is no second guessing your mixing ratio as it goes by weight equal parts of both part a and b.


Thanks....learning a lot here already. I was just looking and saw that a local craft store carries Alumilite, but there are several options. Which one is recommended?


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 11, 2016)

http://www.alumilite.com/store/p/933-Alumilite-Clear.aspx
I think a lot use alumilite clear, but I have seen others use water clear too. I use the one above there


----------



## Noobturner (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm new to this whole casting thing but I have had great success with alumilite clear regular and slow formulas.


----------

